# How TO COME OFF STEROIDS



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Copied off steroid website...

*off Steroids

How to Come off Steroids

When it comes to performance enhancement, most will spend quite a bit of time learning about*anabolic steroids, searching out proper supplementation practices and every last aspect they can as it pertains to remaining safe. Many who’ve never touched the firstanabolic steroid*will spend months and months, maybe even years going back and forth searching out everything they can; such research should be applauded. Even so, while the cycle itself is researched, many fail to consider the post cycle aspect; specifically, how to come off*steroids. Of course, at some point in time you’re going to come off; there are those who will stay on cycle for indefinite periods of time, hardcore performance enhancers who will be on cycle for an enormous amount of time, but eventually everyone comes off. Understand this here and now; you need to know how to come off steroids, and you need to know how to come off steroids in the most efficient and healthy way possible.

When we*supplement*with*anabolic androgenic steroids*for the purpose of performance enhancement, we are providing our body with a massive amount of hormones; far more than it is naturally accustomed to. Once a cycle is complete, once the exogenous hormones are no longer provided something must be done in-order to help the body normalize; otherwise, complications may arise. In many ways, one of the primary factors is*testosterone;*anabolic*androgenic*steroids will suppress our natural testosterone production; the degree of the suppression will vary and be dependent on the steroids we’re using, but it will occur. Once our cycle is complete, our levels are still suppressed; granted, natural production will begin again, but it is going to take quite a bit of time for you natural levels to return to normal. A simple 12-16wk testosterone cycle will take around a full year to recover from if nothing is done, and that means you’ll be living with low levels for quite some time. A*low testosterone*condition cannot only be extremely bothersome due to the symptoms it can provide, it is extremely unhealthy, and what’s worse is there is absolutely no reason for it. It must be noted; when it comes to post cycle testosterone recovery this is assuming you did not suffer from low testosterone prior to anabolic*steroid use, and that you did not severely damage your HPTA with poor or improper supplementation practices.

[http://cdn]Beyond testosterone suppression, you need to know how to come off steroids for simple normalization factors. This is extremely important when and if you reach extreme levels of anabolic steroidal use for long periods of time. We’re referring to hardcore supplementation, and when you discontinue use abruptly and without any thought to the future this can cause a shock to your body that can be quite uncomfortable. Such a case may mean your natural testosterone production will not begin on its own; even your entire endocrine system could be found lacking.

With all of this in mind, we want to look at how to come off steroids; specifically, we want to find out how to come off steroids safely, properly and effectively. We’ll look at post cycle plans for moderate to extreme use, and the options you have; we’ll even look at extreme hardcore scenarios some may be interested in. It should be noted; most of the information provided assumes you’re going to be off-cycle for an extended period of time with a few exceptions that will be noted. An extended period of time will be at least 12 weeks; if you’re going to be off cycle for less than 12 weeks, promoting things like testosterone stimulation is counterproductive since you’ll be suppressing it again shortly. Of course, if you are only going to be off for a short period of time, we have plans for you too.

How to Come off Steroids 101

When your cycle comes to an end and you’re ready to promote recovery, the first thing you need on hand is a Selective*Estrogen*Receptor Modulator (SERM) and your top choices will always be*Tamoxifen Citrate*(Nolvadex) and*Clomiphene Citrate*(Clomid). You will not need both, and each one can get the job done; simply choose one. You may find its best to try one and then the other the next time and see which one you prefer. At any rate, by their natural mode of action, these SERM’s will stimulate your natural testosterone production through a very simple action. SERM’s like Nolvadex and Clomid stimulate the pituitary to release more Luteinizing Hormone (LH) and Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) which in-turn stimulate the testicles to produce more testosterone. Without LH and FSH, especially LH there is no natural testosterone production.

While a SERM is always needed, there is a second additional option that can be worth your consideration; the potent peptide hormone Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG). By its mode of action, hCG acts to stimulate natural testosterone through an LH mimicking effect; LH isn’t actually released, but your body thinks it is. hCG use isn’t always needed, but it can be a perfect way to prime your body for the SERM therapy to come. Of course, as you want to understand how to come off steroids, you need to know how to implement both hCG and your SERM, and depending on which SERM you use, how your*steroid*cycle ends and if you include hCG this will determine what is known as your Post Cycle Therapy (PCT) treatment plan. It must be noted; hCG use must be limited; hCG abuse can be more damaging than most other types of performance abuse in a long-term sense. If you use too much or for too long, your body may become dependent on this LH mimicking action, and if this occurs, you may very well find a permanent low testosterone condition.

How to Come off Steroids – The Plans

If your steroid cycle is of a simple or moderate nature, there’s a good chance you’ll only need a SERM for 4 weeks; simple or moderate might refer to 12 weeks of a low dose testosterone cycle. In such an instance, you could use hCG and it won’t hurt anything, but it’s not going to be necessary. Above this, you will need five to six weeks of SERM therapy and ten days of hCG therapy preceding it. In any case, in the chart below we have listed the standard SERM therapy to get you started; if your steroid cycle was of a very moderate nature, simply adjust the doses to meet a four week plan.

Week

Clomid

Nolvadex

1

150mg/ed

40mg/ed

2

150mg/ed

40mg/ed

3

100mg/ed

20mg/ed

4

100mg/ed

20mg/ed

5

50mg/ed

10mg/ed

6 (optional)

50mg/ed

10mg/ed

*

The above represents a solid SERM plan for most PCT plans; again, you do not need both Clomid and Nolvadex, we have simply laid out the dosing protocol for both; you simply need to pick one. Of course, if you’re going to use hCG, you need to know the dose of this too. For most men, 10 days of hCG therapy at 500iu to 1,000iu per day for 10 straight days is perfect; you may not need 1,000iu’s, but it should never be surpassed. At any rate, how you implement all of this will depend on how your steroid cycle ends, and the bullet points below will display each possibility and exactly how you need to plan things out.

Large Ester & SERM Only: if your*anabolic steroid cycle*ends with any large ester based steroids, even if it’s a mixture of small and large ester steroids you will begin your SERM therapy approximately 14-18 days after your last injection following the protocol in the SERM chart above. Any steroids that are attached to the Caproate,Cypionate,*Enanthate, Decanoate, Heptanoate , Hexanoate, Isocaproate, Nonanoate ,Octanoate or Undecylenate ester meet this large ester definition. *Small Ester & SERM Only: if your anabolic steroid cycle ends with all small ester based steroids, you will begin your SERM therapy approximately 3 days after your last injection following the protocol in the SERM chart above. Any steroids that are attached to the Acetate, Formate, Phenylpropionate or*Propionate*ester meet this large ester definition. It should be noted; if you have a Butyrate or Valerate based steroid, you might wait a few more days to start SERM therapy; however, the odds are extremely low that you’ll ever come across such a steroid.Large Ester, SERM & hCG: if your anabolic steroid cycle ends with any large ester based steroids, even if it’s a mixture of small and large ester steroids you will begin your hCG therapy 10 days after your last injection and administer the hCG every day for 10 straight days. Once hCG therapy is complete, you will immediately begin your SERM therapy as laid out in the SERM chart above the very next day.Small Ester, SERM 7 hCG: if your anabolic steroid cycle ends with all small ester based steroids, you will begin your hCG therapy 2 days after your last injection and administer the hCG every day for 10 straight days. Once hCG therapy is complete, you will immediately begin your SERM therapy as laid out in the SERM chart above the very next day.

Important PCT Notes

You know how to come off steroids, but there’s something you need to understand about a PCT plan. No, the above PCT plans will not take your hormone levels back to normal all on their own; there is no PCT plan on earth that can do such a thing. Even so, it will significantly reduce your total recovery time, maybe in half, but there’s a much more important factor. Through the testosterone stimulation, you will ensure your body has enough testosterone to function properly while your levels continue to naturally rise. This is extremely important as testosterone is one of the most important hormones your body produces; it is absolutely essential to our health, function and well-being. You know how to come off steroids, and if you’re going to be off for an extended period of time, as you can see there is no logical reason for forgoing a solid PCT plan.

[http://cdn]There is another important note we must briefly discuss and it’s the use of*AromataseInhibitors (AI’s) in a PCT plan. AI’s such as*Anastrozole(Arimidex) and*Letrozole(Femara) and evenExemestane*(Aromasin) will stimulate LH and FSH in a similar fashion as a SERM and tremendously so; even so, we do not recommend them for this purpose. As you understand, AI’s will reduce estrogen levels dramatically, and a PCT plan isn’t just about stimulating natural testosterone but normalizing your body. No, estrogen is nowhere near as exciting as testosterone, but you need a fair amount for proper health and function. In the end, save your AI use for when it’s the most beneficial, and that’s for combating estrogenic and progestin related anabolic steroid side-effects when on cycle.

How to Come off Steroids – Short Periods & Bridging

If you’re only going to be off cycle for a short period of time, less than 12 weeks, the PCT plans above are not that beneficial; you’ll only be immediately suppressing production after you’ve stimulated it. If this is the case, you could just stay off everything for a few weeks or a couple months; you will lose a little lean tissue, but if you stay consistent with your training and diet it won’t be much, and it will come right back as soon as you start again. It is important during this time that you back off your training a little bit; do enough training to keep the body functioning properly and in good health, but your recovery abilities will be lower. If you go nuts with your training during this time, you’ll only burn yourself out, and if you’re sloppy with your diet this is the perfect time to gain a lot of excess body-fat.

For many men, if they’re going to be off for a short period of time they will find a low dose of testosterone during that time to be perfect; we’re talking about 200mg to 250mg per week. Of course, technically this isn’t off, but it’s definitely not a full blow cycle. Such testosterone doses will protect your gains during your down time, and such use can be beneficial to the hardcore athlete. Another option is a low dose of Nolvadex and*Dianabol; we’re talking about 10mg per day of each for four to five weeks. Is this necessary; probably not if you’re only going to be off for that short of a time, but it is the best option other than testosterone if it’s an option you want. Even so, the best option of all will always be an*HRT*or*TRT*level dosing of testosterone as described above.

The Bottom Line

By now, if you don’t know how to come off steroids properly, well, you weren’t paying attention or you have bigger problems. The above represents the truth, and while there’s no magical solution we can give you the above represents the most effective solutions available. Sure, there are other things you can add; regardless of a full blown PCT or a bridging type plan many find the continuation of*Human Growth Hormone*(HGH) to be quite beneficial; we tend to agree. Of course, HGH is something that needs to be used for a long period of time, and if you weren’t supplementing with it while on cycle there’s no reason to include it as part of your PCT. Then again, you could start HGH use during your PCT plan and continue it to and through your next steroid cycle, but only during the PCT plan is useless.

There is one more important factor we must discuss, and it revolves around hardcore heavy*anabolic steroid cycles; we’re talking about cycles that exceed moderate dosing plans extensively. If this is the case, and you’re going to come off cycle and transition into a PCT plan you’ll find a steroid taper at the end of your cycle to be beneficial as it will allow for a smoother transition. If you’ve completed a hardcore cycle, dropping down to a low dose of testosterone, 200mg to 300mg per week for four weeks and then going into a PCT plan will be your best route. Some have argued this tapering method isn’t necessary, but based on the reactions and real life results shown by performance enhancers it appears to be the most efficient. At any rate, when you want to know how to come off steroids properly, doing so in the most efficient way possible is the most important factor, and that’s the bottom line


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 27, 2014)

What's this "coming off" nonsense -?


----------



## srd1 (Aug 27, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What's this "coming off" nonsense -?



Considering taking a break for 6 months as I have been on 400 milligrams of week or more for over 3 years


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What's this "coming off" nonsense -?



Concerned about long term heart health... I may have to go to your tea for life anyway but I figured I'm only 35 and I might be worth taking a break just to see what happens


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah for sure- I was just making a tongue and cheek remark


----------



## BigBob (Aug 27, 2014)

I think coming off is mostly a mind fuck. Physically your body can adjust to almost anything. If you can stay focused its not that bad. I generally fail. That's why I stay on.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 27, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I think coming off is mostly a mind fuck. Physically your body can adjust to almost anything. If you can stay focused its not that bad. I generally fail. That's why I stay on.



Are you worried about any long term - heart health effects because that is my primary concern and giving myself a break although I have been unable to find studies at support steroids being harmful for the heart specially testosterone but I am very curious as to the benefits of the break


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 27, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Are you worried about any long term - heart health effects because that is my primary concern and giving myself a break although I have been unable to find studies at support steroids being harmful for the heart specially testosterone but I am very curious as to the benefits of the break




I think if you drop down to 100mg /week of cyp or enan you'll be totally fine... The thing is can you keep it that low for long enough for it to matter-?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I think if you drop down to 100mg /week of cyp or enan you'll be totally fine... The thing is can you keep it that low for long enough for it to matter-?



So 100 mg a week for life is safe? Natural men 30-40 years old produce what 30-40 mg a week?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I think if you drop down to 100mg /week of cyp or enan you'll be totally fine... The thing is can you keep it that low for long enough for it to matter-?



Probably end up breaking for a while then just getting off for 4 or 5 months of the time instead of years at a time


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well it's measured in the U.S. As nano grams per deciliter ... But usually if your low 100-125mg/week brings people up to they upper normal range


----------



## srd1 (Aug 28, 2014)

I would think if your just replacing what would naturally be there youd be fine ....as far as heart issues and what not


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 28, 2014)

srd1 said:


> I would think if your just replacing what would naturally be there youd be fine ....as far as heart issues and what not



Thanks bro


----------



## BigBob (Aug 28, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Are you worried about any long term - heart health effects because that is my primary concern and giving myself a break although I have been unable to find studies at support steroids being harmful for the heart specially testosterone but I am very curious as to the benefits of the break


I'm not too concerned and sometimes like the others said I'll just use a bare minimum of test. I do a few hours of cardio every week to keep my heart healthy.


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 28, 2014)

What you listed is the traditional plan and nothing wrong with that.  I recently used Triptorelin and although I haven't had blood work done, I feel great and weight is still up, although I started using a SARM and some peptides.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Aug 28, 2014)

not sure if just some cardio will keep ur heart healthy...

keeping lipids under control will hopefully keep your arteries clear and supplying plenty of blood to the heart tissue avoiding a "heart attack"

high blood pressure weakens the right side of the heart first causing congestive heart failure and pedal edema...then the left side of the heart causing cor pulmonale and pulmonary edema/death 

then there is the cardiomegaly caused by an "athletic" heart which is probably a combination of several factors such as blood volume, pressure, and rate/ work load...and may or may not effect pumping ability/efficiency 

then I've heard nandrolones can cause cardiac muscle to grow causing cardiomegaly which is a scary thought... not sure if true tho 

just some things to consider but I would say the most important thing is keeping blood pressure down...but lots of juice plus uncontrolled high bp equals bad news for the old ticker


----------



## squatster (Aug 29, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Concerned about long term heart health... I may have to go to your tea for life anyway but I figured I'm only 35 and I might be worth taking a break just to see what happens



Before you come off get your eating down - you won't loose much if you keep the nutrition equal threw the day. I stayed on for years and years with no problems at all. Sucked shit when I get off.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 29, 2014)

squatster said:


> Before you come off get your eating down - you won't loose much if you keep the nutrition equal threw the day. I stayed on for years and years with no problems at all. Sucked shit when I get off.



Can you describe what happened when you got off?


----------



## Zoobster (Aug 29, 2014)

I have been on for 2 years. I am just tired on pinning. And want to have kids one day. So I will need nolvadex, clomid and HCG. I also am going to take HCG too. To combat the catabolism I was thinking of doing low dose of clen.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 29, 2014)

Just an FYI about fertility and steroid use-

I've been on almost two years straight and I was able to get my girlfriend pregnant the first time we tried. I know of a lot of gear heads who have popped out kids


----------



## BigBob (Aug 29, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Just an FYI about fertility and steroid use-
> 
> I've been on almost two years straight and I was able to get my girlfriend pregnant the first time we tried. I know of a lot of gear heads who have popped out kids


I was on sust when I got my wife pregnant.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 29, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Just an FYI about fertility and steroid use-
> 
> I've been on almost two years straight and I was able to get my girlfriend pregnant the first time we tried. I know of a lot of gear heads who have popped out kids





BigBob said:


> I was on sust when I got my wife pregnant.




I was on over 700mgs of prop a week when I got my wife pregnant this go around. As well as masteron and tren and we weren't even trying.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Aug 29, 2014)

enigmatic, bigbob, phoe - did y'all wait till mid to late 20's to start like supposed to or did any of y'all start at 16 or 18 like an idiot?


----------



## BigBob (Aug 29, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> enigmatic, bigbob, phoe - did y'all wait till mid to late 20's to start like supposed to or did any of y'all start at 16 or 18 like an idiot?


I started at about 25 or so. I stopped partying and started lifting. The Russian dbol showed up!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Aug 29, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I started at about 25 or so. I stopped partying and started lifting. The Russian dbol showed up!



nice, I wish I was that smart and listened to people or got on forums...but nope, get big or die trying...such a dumb ass


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 29, 2014)

I started around 19 and that's why I try and steer all these younger newbies away from starting off young.


----------



## Zoobster (Aug 29, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Just an FYI about fertility and steroid use-
> 
> I've been on almost two years straight and I was able to get my girlfriend pregnant the first time we tried. I know of a lot of gear heads who have popped out kids




I dunno if I want to be shooting for the rest of my life. I do HCG 2x a week to keep everything going. I am trying to also think of my health as well.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 29, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> enigmatic, bigbob, phoe - did y'all wait till mid to late 20's to start like supposed to or did any of y'all start at 16 or 18 like an idiot?




I started around 20/21


----------



## BigBob (Aug 29, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> nice, I wish I was that smart and listened to people or got on forums...but nope, get big or die trying...such a dumb ass


Its never too late. I was a complete fuck up. What I did before juicin was far worse. I really don't think steroids are as bad as some of the dumb shit people do on a daily basis. I think driving a car is probably more dangerous than what we are doing.


----------



## squatster (Aug 31, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Can you describe what happened when you got off?


I get lazy, un motivate, depressed- don't want to work, eat, sleep- all that work and I throw it away. My estrogen goes way up - think that is one of big problems. I am off now - need to get back on. All I am waiting for is to go get some pins. I am just going to go back on for the rest of my time.I am done with this yoyo shit


----------



## squatster (Aug 31, 2014)

Started juice at 15 - local police officer gave it to me. Thought if a cop hooked me up - it is safe (guess that is what the alter boys thought at church)
If I had ever known - I would have never done it- 130 lbs kid with 18"arms after a few months - went to injectable at 17 -stayed on almost strait till 45


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 31, 2014)

squatster said:


> Started juice at 15 - local police officer gave it to me. Thought if a cop hooked me up - it is safe (guess that is what the alter boys thought at church)
> If I had ever known - I would have never done it- 130 lbs kid with 18"arms after a few months - went to injectable at 17 -stayed on almost strait till 45



Damn bro..if blood work is good rock on


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I saw the Dr here and its all I needed chewy .


----------



## levram (Sep 1, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I think coming off is mostly a mind fuck. Physically your body can adjust to almost anything. If you can stay focused its not that bad. I generally fail. That's why I stay on.



The body does amazing things and for the most part can rebound from a typical cycle even without proper PCT.

The problem is, most guys don't give the body adequate time to truly recover and then beat their endocrine system back into oblivion and eventually, the body will adapt to reaching homeostasis at lower levels, hindering other non-essential functions of the body. Proper PCT is vital and cheap, no reason guys aren't.

Coming off is a big mind fuck, but there's a lot of physiology to it and recovering properly to help. The 'I'm not on gear anymore' mentality is what really hinders guys gains, they start half assing it and psyching themselves out.


----------



## BigBob (Sep 1, 2014)

levram said:


> The body does amazing things and for the most part can rebound from a typical cycle even without proper PCT.
> 
> The problem is, most guys don't give the body adequate time to truly recover and then beat their endocrine system back into oblivion and eventually, the body will adapt to reaching homeostasis at lower levels, hindering other non-essential functions of the body. Proper PCT is vital and cheap, no reason guys aren't.
> 
> Coming off is a big mind fuck, but there's a lot of physiology to it and recovering properly to help. The 'I'm not on gear anymore' mentality is what really hinders guys gains, they start half assing it and psyching themselves out.


Very true


----------



## Zoobster (Sep 1, 2014)

levram said:


> The body does amazing things and for the most part can rebound from a typical cycle even without proper PCT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why I am scared to come off.


----------



## BigBob (Sep 1, 2014)

Zoobster said:


> Why I am scared to come off.


Because it feels "good" to be on. Super man is phucking awesome. Clark Kent Not so much. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Zoobster (Sep 1, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Because it feels "good" to be on. Super man is phucking awesome. Clark Kent Not so much. That's the bottom line.




Test p is a bitch sometimes. To much pinning. But like not having the water weight.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 17, 2016)

Enigmatic707 said:


> What's this "coming off" nonsense -?


I've been off for 3 weeks after being on for 5 years. Doing 50mg clomid and just finished 5000 iu hcg. Have been having bad pain in right testicle with some swelling...is this normal? Should I go see a doctor??


srd1 said:


> :yeahthat:





BigBob said:


> I think coming off is mostly a mind fuck. Physically your body can adjust to almost anything. If you can stay focused its not that bad. I generally fail. That's why I stay on.





*Bio* said:


> What you listed is the traditional plan and nothing wrong with that.  I recently used Triptorelin and although I haven't had blood work done, I feel great and weight is still up, although I started using a SARM and some peptides.





squatster said:


> Before you come off get your eating down - you won't loose much if you keep the nutrition equal threw the day. I stayed on for years and years with no problems at all. Sucked shit when I get off.





levram said:


> The body does amazing things and for the most part can rebound from a typical cycle even without proper PCT.
> 
> The problem is, most guys don't give the body adequate time to truly recover and then beat their endocrine system back into oblivion and eventually, the body will adapt to reaching homeostasis at lower levels, hindering other non-essential functions of the body. Proper PCT is vital and cheap, no reason guys aren't.
> 
> Coming off is a big mind fuck, but there's a lot of physiology to it and recovering properly to help. The 'I'm not on gear anymore' mentality is what really hinders guys gains, they start half assing it and psyching themselves out.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Oct 17, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I've been off for 3 weeks after being on for 5 years. Doing 50mg clomid and just finished 5000 iu hcg. Have been having bad pain in right testicle with some swelling...is this normal? Should I go see a doctor??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The testicle pain I get Everytime I go on or off. It's not easy bro. You can stay on clomid long term if you feel the need. Pretty safe. You could even go with it every other day.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 17, 2016)

BigBob said:


> The testicle pain I get Everytime I go on or off. It's not easy bro. You can stay on clomid long term if you feel the need. Pretty safe. You could even go with it every other day.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


How long does the nut pain last? The right is swelling. Lol. What is the main benefit of clomid for the sack??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Oct 17, 2016)

It usually lasts a week or two. Clomid will help with estrogen and get the boys to make test again. It's effective and makes things a little easier. After a month or so your going to feel normal. And that's where the mind games come in. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Oct 17, 2016)

BigBob said:


> It usually lasts a week or two. Clomid will help with estrogen and get the boys to make test again. It's effective and makes things a little easier. After a month or so your going to feel normal. And that's where the mind games come in.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Explain the mind game plz?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Oct 17, 2016)

It's not feeling pumped. Not able to lift the same amount of weight. Sex drive is lower. But on the other side being lighter and "normal" feels like a break after so many years. It's like when I do anadrol. I love it but I'm also happy when it's over. ;-)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

